# Gaming Laptop Katastrophe



## soulstyle (21. Februar 2020)

Hallo Comunity,

Vlt. habt ihr ja bei meinen Beiträgen gelesen, das ich meinen PC zerlegt habe und mir einen komplett neuen zusammen gestellt habe. (Soll heute ankommen).
Nun habe ich einen alten Asus Notebook X 756UX mit einem I5-6200U und einer Nvidia 950M Graka.

Da ich mich ohne mein Pc relativ nakt gefühlt habe und die Teile des Pc´s noch im Versandsatus waren,
dachte ich mir kurzerhand kaufe dir ein Gaming Notebook.


Bissl erlesen was gut ist und was in meiner nähe sofort verfügbar zum mitnehmen war.

Die Entscheidung ist auf einen Asus ROG Strix Scar G731GW-EV159T gefallen.

Gekauft und Zuhause angekommen erstmal eine Unboxing Zeremonie begonnen.
Allen @ Home, hat der Atem gestockt als wir das Notebook auf einen weiss Lackierten Tisch gestartet haben.

Ich habe nur einen raunen durch den Raum gehört.

Und ich sagte Boahh wooooww..

Das Ding stand da sehr windschnittig, in metallick hellblauer Farbe und wie der Name schon vermuten läst Scar, leicht profilierte Oberfläche, Display recht dünn und sehr kantig....edge Design..
Die Led´s schienen das Notebook auf den Tisch schweben zu lassen......und die Tastatur Led´s schön dezent farbig beleuchtet jedoch im beleuchtetem Raum doch deutlich warnehmbar.

Win Start Prozedur durchgeführt ging die Entdeckungsreise los.

Was sehr toll an dem Gerät/ Ausstattung ist:
Habe Downloads gemacht und dacht bei manchen Downloads, der Download ist nicht durchgeführt worden weil der so schnell war. Tip top Schnell.

Obwohl mein alter PC auch eine SSD hatte, und recht flott war, habe ich beim Gaming Laptop eine deutliche Geschwindigkeitssteigerung bemerkt.
Bei der Installation war der bei manchen sachen so schnell, das ich dachte iwie funktioniert etwas hier nicht.
Bei der erneuten Install der Datei, habe ich beim Installations Pop up bemerkt "wollen sie Reparieren oder deinstallieren" bemerkt, ups ist schon installiert..... 

Im ganzen ist das Ding für mein empfinden recht hochwertig verarbeitet.
Erscheinungsbild zeigt fas in allen belangen auch für einen nicht PC enthusiasten das dieser Rechenknecht ein besonderes Gerät ist.

Was mir nicht so gefallen hat, ist das die LED Steuerung Aura, wirklich sehr entäuschend ist.
A: gibt es mehrere SW Arten dafür die bei Asus nicht zu finden waren sondern viele Utilities für den Strix im Microsoft Market zu finden waren was mich etwas suchen lies und enttäuschend war.
B: Aura Software lis die Gehäuse Beleuchtung nach dem Start, aus alle möglichen Aura SW ausprobiert nix ging nur Tastaur Beleuchtung konnte gesteuert werden und das recht unzuverlässig.....

Nun gut dachte ich mir kommt ja uf die inneren Werte an....
Nur 3x USB??
1x Lan ?
1 x HDMI?
Hätte mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten und vor allem eine serienmäßige Dockingstation für den Preis erwartet.

Egal....Steam Download und Destiniy 2 Install.

Los ging es, mich von dem Gedanken zu trennen, das ich neben meiner Frau sitze wenn sie Ihre Serien anschaut ich daneben sitze und zocke...mit einem Bluetooth in Ear Kopfhörer....Sehr naiv von mir....

Die Lautstärke der Lüfter vertrieb mich in mein Gaming Zimmer.

Ab in meinen Gaming Room.
Alles an mein Fernseher und Gaming Equipment angeschlossen um maximales Gaming Feeeling zu bekommen.......lästig ohne Docking Station.
Schon beim starten des Spiels, dachte ich, dass die Lüfter des Notebooks mir mein Shirt runter ziehen werden so stark waren die Lüftergeräusch bei einem

2100€ NOTEBOOK.

Nein liebe Leute für meine Verhältnisse, ist dieser Gaming Nitebook lautstärkebedingt nicht nutzbar!

Im Spiel waren die Settings auf max möglich gesetzt und Render auf 130%, auf den aufwendigsten Maps lagen die FPS zwischen 90 und 120 FPS was eine bachtliche Perfomance ist.

Gut dachte ich mir, ich nehme die Einstellungen von meinem alten Notebook und setzte alles auf 100% und Settings auf Mittel.
FPS ging weiter hoch aber die Lautstärke blieb für meine Wahrnehmung unverändert gleich.

Erst als ich die FPS im Spielemenü limitiert habe ging die Lautstärke runter.

Fazit siehe Letzte Zeile:

Leider werde ich mich heute von diesem Gerät trennen und es zurückgeben weil die Lautstärke ein KO Kriterium für mich ist.
Ich bin nicht jemand der Ameisen flüstern hört aber beim besten Willen kann man die Lautstärke dieses High End Gaming Notebook´s nicht schönreden egal was an Leistung dahinter hängt...leider.

Um niemanden auf die Füße zu treten die Ihr Gaming Notebook gerne haben aber das ist meine Erwartungshaltung für diese Geräte.

Klip und klar zur technischen Leistung, Top Gerät aber was Einsatzort amgeht weil es mobil ist, scheitert es in allen belangen.
Mobilität wird durch die Lautstärke der Lüfter stark eingeschränkt.
Manchmal am WE lese ich mir im Schlafzimmer mal was im Netz durch, da hätte ich zuviel Angst das die Lüfter aufheulen und die ganze 2. Etage in meinem Haus wach werden OMG.
Also gechillt neben der Frau im Wohnzimmer sitzen und bissl zocken, ist der Streit vorprogrammiert.

Also bleibe ich meinem  Asus Notebook X 756UX  treu spiele Spiele mit 45-60FPS und kann das Ding überal hin mit nehmen.
Der wird auch lauter beim Spielen jedoch ist das relativ deutlich zu hören geht aber in Richtung feines Suren.
Das Gaming Geschoss Brummt richtig, schneidet in die Luft ein und bläst die Luft im Laptop gegen die Gehäusewände als ob ein Sturm aufbrechen würde.....
Sorry Lautstärke der Lüfter solltet Ihr evtl beim Kauf eines Gaming Notebook näher unter die Lupe nehmen.

Ehrlich da erwarte ich mehr von den Ingenieuren für 2100€, mehr Silence........

Ich kaufe doch kein Gaming Notebook für 2100€ um FPS zu haben und dann in Spielen die FPS zu limitieren damit ich es ertäglich habe von der Lautstärke.
Das sind meine Erfahrungen was ich mit euch teilen möchte.

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit euren Gaming Notebooks und wo und wie verwendet ihr es?

Grüße


----------



## sinchilla (21. Februar 2020)

Hast du wirklich was anderes erwartet? Die Physik lässt sich auch vom besten Ingenieur nicht biegen. Die Gehäuse werden immer kleiner, folglich die Luftkanäle kleiner, wiederum die Energiedichte höher, das Alles wird mit Lärm erkauft.

Ich wollt mir die Tage ein Schenker XMG neo holen und erwarte bezüglich der Lautstärke kein Leisetreter, also Headset ist Pflicht. Das dient dann nur fürs Hotelzimmer oder wenn ich mit meiner Freundin daddeln will.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Februar 2020)

Ich habe ein Lenovo Y520, schon etwas älter mit einem QudCore i5 und einer GTX 1050, und auch der ist laut. Der kostete nur 800€ und ist viel zu schwer bei 2.5kg, das der nicht leise ist dachte ich mir schon vor dem Kauf. 

Bei Gaming Laptops kommt es nur auf die Leistung und viel Beleuchtung an, wenn du was leises willst dann nimm einen PC und nutz den Laptop nur noch für ältere Games. Leise Laptops haben oft nur eine iGPU weil es leichter zu kühlen ist.

Zocke im Moment auf der Switch und die ist schön Leise, hat aber nicht die Leistung deines Notebooks was aber völlig in Ordnung ist für mich.


----------



## HisN (21. Februar 2020)

Ich hab irgendwann eingesehen das Gaming und Notebook sich nicht vereinbaren lassen.
Ich meine, im Moment ist ja noch Winter ... was geht da erst ab, wenn es im Hochsommer nochmal 10° mehr in der Bude sind.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Februar 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich hab irgendwann eingesehen das Gaming und Notebook sich nicht vereinbaren lassen.
> Ich meine, im Moment ist ja noch Winter ... was geht da erst ab, wenn es im Hochsommer nochmal 10° mehr in der Bude sind.



Dann sind die Lüfter so laut das du dir ein anderes Hobby suchst


----------



## soulstyle (21. Februar 2020)

Hi, ich gebe euch allen recht.
Ich habe ja auch einen pseudo Gaming Notebook und Gaming PC wird heute neu zusammengebaut....hm wo ist denn der Postbote hmmmmh.

Ich habe auch nicht erwartet das, dass Gaming Notebook was ich zwischenzeitlich zurück gegeben habe, leise sein wird....ABER SO LAUT habe ich nicht erwartet, wirklich nicht.
Ja richtig Physik lässt sich nicht aushebln gebe ich dir recht, aber ich weis garantiert, das die Verlustleistung bei den CPU´s GPU´s also integrierte Schaltkreise mit einem sehr schlechtem Wirkungsgrad arbeiten.
Also Eta grottenschlecht, will damit sagen das wir der Physik noch nicht alle Geheimnisse entlockt haben. 

Of Topic,

mein älterer Wagen hat damals mit 2,5 Liter Hubraum, 170PS und 1,4t auf Vollgas 22 Liter verbraucht.
Jetzt verbraucht mein Wagen mit 3,5 Hubraum 303 PS und 1,85t bei Vollgas 14,8 Liter und ?
Also wir müssen noch viel forschen um effizienter zu werden. Siehe LED´s war früher unerdenklich........

Topic, bin froh wenn mein Gaming Rechner heute Abend wieder online ist.

Jup Notebooks aller Art nur noch für Gelegenheitsspiele oder nur zum viewen lesen oder Videos, mehr nicht!

Ok ein schönes Wochenende euch allen, soll morgen sehr stürmisches und regnerisches Wetter sein viel spass im sonnigen www


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Februar 2020)

Bis auf die Qosmio-Serie waren alle anderen Gaming Notebooks, die wir im Markt hatte, ziemliche Ziegelsteine.
Das Netzteil war dann noch einen Kategorie größer.

Und laut waren alle unter Last.


----------



## fotoman (21. Februar 2020)

soulstyle schrieb:


> ABER SO LAUT habe ich nicht erwartet, wirklich nicht.


Dann wird es Zeit, sich nochmal mit der Definition des Schalldruckpegels zu beschägftigen. Wenn ein Gerät, das man auf dem Tisch betreibt, schon im Mittel 51 dB(A) und bei Spielen sogar 55 dB(A) erzeugt, dann ist das im geschlossenen Raum für mich niemals auch nur ansatzweise akzeptabel. Ich finde schon meinen meinen 8 Jahre alten Lapot mit max. 37 dB(A) an der Grenze des Zumutbaren.

Die Aussattung des Laptops war auch schon vor dem Kauf bekannt, da muss man sich nicht im Nachhinein drüber wundern oder ärgern.



soulstyle schrieb:


> Nein liebe Leute für meine Verhältnisse, ist dieser Gaming Nitebook lautstärkebedingt nicht nutzbar!


Das ist mir schon Jahrelang klar, wenn ich diese Lautstärkewerte lese.



soulstyle schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr mit euren Gaming Notebooks und wo und wie verwendet ihr es?


Ich habe keinen, genau aus den bieden genannten Gründen (Krach der verfügbaren Geräte und der Unfähigkeit der Hersteller, sich endlich ein vernünftiges Konzept auszudenken).

 Selbst ohne ein Vergleichsgerät, das 50-55 dB(A) erzweugt, bin ich in der Lage, die Kombination aus diesen Angaben, der Definition des Schalldruckpegels und meinem Bedürfnis nach Ruhe am PC einzuschätzen.


----------



## soulstyle (21. Februar 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ich habe keinen, genau aus den bieden genannten Gründen (Krach der verfügbaren Geräte und der Unfähigkeit der Hersteller, sich endlich ein vernünftiges Konzept auszudenken).
> .



Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung, aber was die Verzweifelung so alles mit einen anstellt...tse tse tse 

So PC rennt gerade. Zusammengebaut, Treiber aktualiesiert, und das ist mein erster Post mit dem Ryzen 5 3600 

Fotos folgen im anderen Thread...wer lust hatt...viel Spass euch noch.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (4. März 2020)

Also ich hatte früher nen MSI GT 72 mit ner 970m und musste sagen, dass die Lautstärke voll klarging. Der wog aber auch 3,5kg. Die GT Modelle haben schon echt gute Kühllösungen, sind aber auch Klopper.


----------



## Kelemvor (4. März 2020)

Ich bin mit meinem "alten" G703 VI mit GTX1080 immer noch zufrieden. 
Lautstärke ausserhalb von Games seehr gut, bei Games ohne Turbomodus erträglich.

So einen kleinen 731 bzw Vorgänger hatte ich auch und nach 3 Tagen wieder abholen lassen, zu  heiss zu laut und  wenns drauf ankam Abstürze.


----------



## soulstyle (7. März 2020)

OMG ich werde nur noch "normale notebooks" kaufen.
Nicht mehr diese unreifen und überzüchteten Zeitbomben.

Bin absolut kein Konsolenfan aber wenn ich mobil zocken möchte gibts nur noch eine Konsole,


----------



## DasTier81 (13. März 2020)

Danke für das Fazit  der Laptop ist mir auch schon ins Auge gefallen hätte ich mir die nächsten paar Tage eh mal bestellt ums selbst zu testen aber wenn das wirklich so laut sein dürfte dann lieber ne Nummer kleiner wo die Kühlung auch hinterher kommt .


----------

